# Laser range finder



## acf123 (Jun 11, 2007)

I would like to buy a laser range finder and would appreciate any advice. I don't do any bowhunting so it would be for riifle hunting, primarily deer and antelope. Some of them are really spendy, and I am wondering if anyone had experience they would like to share. Thanks


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Make sure that the yardage it says it can go up to is on a nonreflective target. Some thing aren't very reflective in nature.


----------

